# In need of a cradle for SpeeCo splitter.



## Bigsby (Aug 30, 2015)

I'm in need of a log cradle for my 22 ton Splitmaster splitter (identical to the Husky 22 ton and other brands made by SpeeCo) and thought I'd ask here first for some ideas. What I'm looking for is a small cradle I can attach to the operator's side to keep splits from falling on the motor and on my feet (one purple toe is one too many). Not looking for something too big and obtrusive, just big enough to keep the splits on the beam and still allow plenty of room to operate the splitter. I load the rounds with my tractor bucket on the opposite side which keeps splits from falling that direction. Thanks for any help.


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 30, 2015)

How about something like this:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Diamond-Log-Splitter-Cradle-YTL24412-/381330492509?hash=item58c9118c5d

I bought something similar from ebay from a guy that made them, and that worked well on my HF beam splitter.  This isn't the same one though.


----------



## Dmitry (Aug 30, 2015)

How about this
http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/speeco-log-catcher?cm_vc=-10005
 <I got it even cheaper somewhere online. Works good . OEM part


----------



## cachunko (Aug 30, 2015)

Dmitry said:


> How about this
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/speeco-log-catcher?cm_vc=-10005
> <I got it even cheaper somewhere online. Works good . OEM part


This is the one I use.  I have a speeco brand splitter and this bolted right on.  Works perfect.


----------



## Bigsby (Aug 30, 2015)

velvetfoot said:


> How about something like this:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Diamond-Log-Splitter-Cradle-YTL24412-/381330492509?hash=item58c9118c5d
> 
> I bought something similar from ebay from a guy that made them, and that worked well on my HF beam splitter.  This isn't the same one though.


Thanks, yeah I saw that one on ebay too but I think it mounts too low and is 3" or 4" deeper than I'm looking for. It might work if I can bolt it up higher and I cut it down from 4 slats to 3.


----------



## Bigsby (Aug 30, 2015)

Dmitry said:


> How about this
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/speeco-log-catcher?cm_vc=-10005
> <I got it even cheaper somewhere online. Works good . OEM part


The problem with the speeco cradle is it only bolts to the left side, not the operator side. There's no holes tapped on the operator side to mount it. Saw a Boss splitter in person this weekend and I like the way they designed their cradles, one on each side. Maybe I could buy one of their cradles and make it work.


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 30, 2015)

This is an old ebay listing of the one I got.  I guess he doesn't make them anymore.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOG-SPLITTE...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## VAfarmer38 (Sep 3, 2015)

Following this thread as I'm looking for the exact same thing.  I thought about just trying to fabricate one myself.  Seems nothing you buy these days is made the way you'd hope it to be.


----------



## ole yukon (Sep 3, 2015)

does it seem to get in the way when splitting with the splitter vertical?


----------



## Bigsby (Sep 3, 2015)

VAfarmer38 said:


> Following this thread as I'm looking for the exact same thing.  I thought about just trying to fabricate one myself.  Seems nothing you buy these days is made the way you'd hope it to be.


Just bought a cradle from a Boss splitter dealer near me, $34 bucks.  Gonna bolt it on tonight and then post a pic. I think it's going to work great for those large stringy rounds where my hands are too busy working the splitter handle and hatchet to catch the half round that wants to fall off the beam and onto my feet and motor.


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 3, 2015)

Sorry for coming late to this discussion, but I was thinking that commercially available cradles would be too big to put on the operator's side, and that it would likely need to be something specially fabricated.  

Cradle or not, I recommend wearing steel toe boots.


----------



## Bigsby (Sep 3, 2015)

TreePointer said:


> Sorry for coming late to this discussion, but I was thinking that commercially available cradles would be too big to put on the operator's side, and that it would likely need to be something specially fabricated.
> 
> Cradle or not, I recommend wearing steel toe boots.


Just finished bolting the cradle on the splitter and I think it's perfect, it's about 23" long and sticks out from the top of the beam about 7-1/2" so it's not taking up too much room on the working side. It's designed nice too, round bars and no sharp corners on the support brackets. Plus it has a nice gentle angle that won't crowd big rounds when splitting vertical. Total cost including nuts, bolts washers and drill bit- about $48. Should help save my feet, back, knees and the motor from tumbling splits. I agree though, I should invest in some steel toe boots for more protection.


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 3, 2015)

Bigsby, that looks great!


----------



## Bigsby (Sep 3, 2015)

TreePointer said:


> Bigsby, that looks great!


Yeah, I think it's going to help save my body and my soul (less taking the lords name in vain because no more big splits hitting my feet)


----------



## Bigsby (Sep 5, 2015)

Thought I'd share my idea for a hatchet holder that should make splitting wood a little easier.


----------



## DodgyNomad (Sep 5, 2015)

Bigsby said:


> Thought I'd share my idea for a hatchet holder that should make splitting wood a little easier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, you're making us look bad.....  Nice work there with both upgrades!


----------



## 120inna55 (Sep 6, 2015)

velvetfoot said:


> This is an old ebay listing of the one I got.  I guess he doesn't make them anymore.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOG-SPLITTER-CRADLE-TABLE-THE-ULTIMATE-BACK-SAVER-/270715993090?nma=true&si=zZdtvNMzfHqpsw39A7FEs4XT%2FSk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



No, it's still there.  He just re-listed it: http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOG-SPLITTE...7e33952&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=270715993090


----------



## velvetfoot (Sep 6, 2015)

Thanks, I didn't realize that.
It's sturdy and goes on and comes off easily, (like seconds).
I hardly use it, though, since I split vertically.


----------



## Fifelaker (Sep 7, 2015)

This is mine that I fabbed up from scrap. The vice is handy for filing a chain. I also have since welded two pipes on it to hold my umbrella.


----------



## MacinJosh (Sep 10, 2015)

120inna55 said:


> No, it's still there.  He just re-listed it: http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOG-SPLITTE...7e33952&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=270715993090





velvetfoot said:


> Thanks, I didn't realize that.
> It's sturdy and goes on and comes off easily, (like seconds).
> I hardly use it, though, since I split vertically.



Anyone else used this one? I'm in the market as well and looking for a good one for my 35 ton CountyLine. Thanks!


----------



## Kenster (Nov 17, 2015)

I set up two saw horses next to the splitter and lay a wooden pallet across them. It's right at waist high and  Holds a lot of wood.  Works for me and didn't cost anything.  Easy to switch back and forth between horizontal and vertical, too.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Nov 17, 2015)

Bigsby said:


> Thought I'd share my idea for a hatchet holder that should make splitting wood a little easier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You attached a wood splitter to a wood splitter!


----------



## Bigsby (Nov 17, 2015)

sportbikerider78 said:


> You attached a wood splitter to a wood splitter!


Yeah it works good too, always lost track of my hatchet when the splitting area got messy. Been brainstorming ideas for another much needed attachment-a beer can holder.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Nov 17, 2015)

Now that just makes sense.


----------



## xman23 (Nov 17, 2015)

I have wanted one for my MTD beam type splitter, but never wee one that will clamp onto the bottom web. I think they would work better if the top was level with the beam. So the large round piece can wait there while you split.

I do like the idea of a temporary table on the discharge side. I guess you would have to  clamp it to the beam so it didn't get tipped over.


----------



## NickDL (Nov 22, 2015)

I just picked up a Huskee splitter & I'm going to need a cradle too. I'll have to check out what Bigsby posted, that looks great.


----------



## MacinJosh (Nov 23, 2015)

Correct me if I am wrong but isn't the "operator side" the opposite side of the engine? My handle on my splitter is on the opposite side of the engine. I stand next to the handle.


----------



## KodiakII (Nov 23, 2015)

I put the TSC one on my Forest King 25T...should have bought it in the beginning!  No it doesn't get in the way when going vertical.
P.S.  The hatchet holder is a great idea!  Was splitting some hard maple the other day...very stringy!!>FRUSTRATING!


----------



## Bigsby (Nov 23, 2015)

MacinJosh said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but isn't the "operator side" the opposite side of the engine? My handle on my splitter is on the opposite side of the engine. I stand next to the handle.


Depends on make and model. I've seen other 22 ton splitters made by Speeco sold under different brand names with the motor on the opposite side of the working/handle side. My motor happens to be on the working side which I prefer since I load the splitter with my tractor bucket on the opposite side. The bucket also serves as a cradle on that side when snugged up close to the beam.


----------



## MacinJosh (Nov 25, 2015)

Gotcha. Well my motor is on the opposite side of my handle. Makes me wonder which side I would prefer the cradle on. I'm leaning towards the operating side as that's obviously where my toes are. On the other hand, I hate it when half a round goes crashing down on my tire opposite of me and nothing I can do about it. Over time that can't be good for it.


----------



## xman23 (Nov 25, 2015)

MacinJosh said:


> Gotcha. Well my motor is on the opposite side of my handle. Makes me wonder which side I would prefer the cradle on. I'm leaning towards the operating side as that's obviously where my toes are. On the other hand, I hate it when half a round goes crashing down on my tire opposite of me and nothing I can do about it. Over time that can't be good for it.



My motor is opposite the side of the handle. The motor is forward of the oil tank and wheel. Which gets it out of the way of falling rounds. Occasionally I'll hit the tire, but they bounce off it. 
I want a cradle on the other side to hold the half split round. If you had one on the operators side, it may get in the way when your getting rounds onto the beam.


----------



## MacinJosh (Nov 8, 2016)

Well, I pulled the trigger and bought the one off eBay. Really well made and solid construction. I love the design that allows you to mount and unmount it within seconds. Very handy for me as I leave my splitter outside but under a custom fit cover. The cradle would make it impossible to cover if it was permanently mounted. For $100 shipped, this was well worth it. Saving my back already. I've seen the Speed Co brand cradle and this one blows it out of the water. Size and design both. Easy to install by drilling just 3 holes through the I beam. Very happy.


----------



## TreePointer (Nov 8, 2016)

MacinJosh said:


> Well, I pulled the trigger and bought the one off eBay. Really well made and solid construction. I love the design that allows you to mount and unmount it within seconds...



My thoughts as well.  A well designed and fabricated product.


----------



## FishHarder (Nov 8, 2016)

35 ton splitter! Dang! I have the 22 ton and it does everything around me.  What are you splitting ? CONCRETE?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## MacinJosh (Nov 10, 2016)

FishHarder said:


> 35 ton splitter! Dang! I have the 22 ton and it does everything around me.  What are you splitting ? CONCRETE?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk



Answer: Anything I want. [emoji48]


----------



## maple1 (Nov 13, 2016)

My splitter has the control high & centered so it can be worked either side, and I cabbaged up a cradle I can slip on & off either side.

I always put the cradle on the opposite side I'm working on. Otherwise it gets between me & what I'm working at & puts me further away from the beam & makes it harder to handle stuff. I just roll what will be split again, usually the bigger half, away from me onto the cradle & keep working up the other half on the beam until it's done. For me, a cradle on the side I'm standing on would be in the way, I think.


----------

